# Smoke One Day & Then Grill The Next?



## dee thirteen (Jun 30, 2011)

I will be hosting an Independence Day Bash for around 50 people.  I want to be able to enjoy the bash also as I normally spend all day cooking.  I was wondering how smoking the chicken and ribs a day prior and then grilling the next day would work?  Am I sacrificing flavor and 'wow' factor by doing this?  The centerpiece is brisket but I am doing that the day of!  Any words of advice, caution, or wisdom would be much appreciated!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF family!  Smoking the day before and warming things on the grill before serving is a fine idea.  Just keep your grill heat low-med (think 250* oven) to warm things so you don't have the outside hot and inside cold.  You could also foil everything and toss the foiled meat on the low grill to keep things from drying out.  You could even add a little moisture (apple or pineapple juice, etc.) to the foil pouches.  Good luck, and show us some pix of your work this weekend!

Please head on over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can all give you a proper welcome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Once again James has you covered.


----------

